# Skidding heels



## Smilla (Jul 2, 2007)

Is there a product one can buy to apply to the heel of a shoe to make it skid less? I have a pair of heels that grip the floor great in the toes, but the heel is capped with slick hard plastic. Can I just buy something to fix the problem or do I have to have the shoes re-heeled?


----------



## 3jane (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd be worried about just buying something and sticking it on.  I've tried sticking cheapo things on the heels, but they have a tendency to fall off with wear (leaving you with uneven heels, ugh).  So, even if you can find a product, just go for the shoe repair store.  Usually, they can just add a rubbery layer on the bottom, and it's pretty inexpensive, more durable, and looks nicer than doing it yourself.


----------



## user79 (Jul 3, 2007)

You can go to a shoe cobbler and they remove the plastic tip thing on the heel, and can put on a more grippy heel sole. It doesn't cost too much and it will be done propperly.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 3, 2007)

Agreed with misschevious. I go to the cobbler and get my shoes rubberized


----------



## Smilla (Jul 7, 2007)

You guys are awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 10, 2007)

Hah.. Yah nothing worse than leaving a big black streak on the floor as you do the splits because your heel slipped... lol.


----------



## ragdolly (Jul 10, 2007)

my grandpa was one of those crazy hip platform wearin fools back in the day and he always had this problem

he said the best and cheapest way to fix it is good old fashioned sand paper!!!

but of coarse if they are an expensive pair of heels you wouldn't want to do that


----------

